# Need help sexing snakes, Qld Flagstone 4280



## Sanic66 (May 29, 2018)

Hi guys 
,I'm hoping to find someone in my local area that is experienced in sexing Pythons,
I have 7 snakes I need help,
Thx


----------



## chloe.j.f (May 29, 2018)

I’m in flagstone too! Small world, would love to know if someone is around aswell. Try posting in the community page


----------



## Sanic66 (May 29, 2018)

Very small world haha ,and hi good idea


----------



## Harry89 (May 29, 2018)

BAHAHAHAHAHA, me too! I can't help with sexing, but a good vet could help you out, the Vet Lounge Coomera are awesome, just ask for a reptile specific vet.


----------



## Sanic66 (May 29, 2018)

Haha, yea man was hoping to find someone local so I don't need to move them haha, but ty


----------



## Harry89 (May 30, 2018)

I get that, sorry I can't help you further dude. Best of luck with it all.


----------

